
How to Write While Traveling - Thevet
http://lithub.com/how-to-write-while-traveling/
======
weeksie
I've been traveling for the past year. Mostly through South America, the
Subcontinent, and East Asia. I'm also sitting on a novel draft that I put
together over that time. Writing on the road is tough, but there's no magic to
it. Keep a journal and write what you see. Let it bubble around a little bit
and write something creative when you can synthesize it into a story.

------
Mathnerd314
I found the stars to be a bit distracting. The book might be better off using
thin lines, or, since all the entries are 1 paragraph, just using the small
bit of space between paragraphs to signify the breaks.

~~~
cardamomo
Perhaps this is meant to mirror the distracted nature of experiencing a place
while traveling.

------
hn_user2
Piqued my interest. Would have been nice to be able to get a sample of just
one of these entries as part of the article.

~~~
andrewflnr
I think the whole post was one. It said at the bottom it was excerpted from
the book.

